
Ask HN: Any good Lisp-lile language that compiles to both JS and Python? - nnq
What would be the best recommendations for a Lisp-family language (with macros + friendly to functiona-programming idioms + good suport for repl driven development) that:<p>1. transpiles to <i>both</i> Javascript and Python,<p>2. produces readable code in target language, so it can be &quot;ejected out of the project&quot; after the prototype stage, so the final version delivered to client would not contain too &quot;exotic&quot; technologies in it (shipping readable and documented source code is a requirement)?
======
dasmoth
I'm not aware of anything that meets both of these requirements. If you just
wanted Javascript, Clojurescript is definitely worth a look, but the
readability of generated code is debatable (especially since you're strongly
encouraged to use Google Closure compiler, at least for production builds).

One thing that's worth a look in terms of being relatively lightweight and
scoring well on output readability is [https://fennel-
lang.org](https://fennel-lang.org). That's targeting Lua, but it does seem
like a good pointer to how something like what you're asking for _could_
exist, given some work.

------
strangecasts
It's not a Lisp, but Haxe ( [https://haxe.org/](https://haxe.org/) )
transpiles both to JS and Python. It does have a Lisp interpreter/REPL (
[https://github.com/tluyben/hatch](https://github.com/tluyben/hatch) ) but it
won't actually transpile the Lisp code itself.

That being said, I think it might be difficult to find a language satisfying
(2) - transpilers typically don't target readability, IME.

~~~
tudelo
For a _fun_ example of (2) look at GWT.

------
a0-prw
Common Lisp has parenscript and Clpython. They might provide what you need.

------
jxub
Off-topic but there's a typo in the title: "lile".

